# Cocaine - inexperienced - First time doing coke last night......



## instance

Last night was my first time trying coke. Before that all I did was E, and I have only experienced that about 8 times.

Was able to get a gram, me and my lady split it up into 10 lines, so 5 lines a piece. With the coke I was drinking a Merlot and my lady had Miller Light.
Took my first dose, didnt seem too bad, slight burning sensation in the nose. My lady had me put some on my finger and rub it on my gums like you see on T.V. , nothing at first then a minute later my gums were numb as well as the tip of my tongue. 

About 10 minutes later I notices it coming on, hard to describe, it was a slight euphoric full body feeling. Then I notice the stuff dripping into the back of my throat, nasty nasty nasty. Made the back of my throat numb and for some reason it was messing with my gag reflex. I ended up heaving in the toilet a couple of times, nothing full blown, I was just gagging enough to up chuck alittle. 

As the night went on, we did line every 45 minutes. As I got into the 3 and 4th line it started feeling different, it was more enjoyable. I started to understand how people could do 18 hour binges on this stuff, the more you take the better you feel.  I noticed the "rush" even more and it came on less than 5 minutes after an inhale, but accompanying the rush was the feeling in my chest of increased heart rate. The come downs were also very noticeable for me, I would start to sweat without doing anything strenuous.....but 5 minutes after another line, all was good. 

I was able to fall asleep about 2 hours after the last line. I did however do some research on Bluelight and found that some of you recommended Tylenol PM to be taken towards the end of your "session" to help with sleep, and that did the trick. 

So its the next day...I am tired as fuck, and have concluded that doing blow isn't for me. I do prefer E as lasts longer and the come down isn't so crappy. I am not saying that I wouldnt ever do it again....the combination of numbness in the back of my throat, the nasty taste in my throat, and the super short duration of effect doesnt put it too high on my list of things to party with. Is it addicting? I have never been addicted to anything, so I cant imagine being addicted to such a drug. My lady and I aggreed that it would be used again on special occassions. 

Oh, thanks Bluelight members for your input in other threads, I did alot of searching before I did what I did, and the information I was was/is invaluable!!!!

Be Safe!


----------



## method25

Hahah, you will learn to like the taste of cocaine.... I know I have. 
I was just like you when i first started , I tohught, nah, I couldnt be addicted, its just not my thing, well trust me, if you do it enough, it will be your thing.
Its very addicting but you dont notice it untill its getting out of control.Usually the next day I crave it all day, but the next few days it goes away and by the 1 week point its off my mind. 
Just watch out of addiction. It will sneak up on you and kick your ass.
Oh yeah, one other great thing about cocaine, is that its alot easier to hide in public (as in being high). Thats what I like about it.
Anyways, just be careful and have fun most of all  !!!!


Edit: This is journal material


----------



## Growfh

instance said:
			
		

> Then I notice the stuff dripping into the back of my throat, nasty nasty nasty. Made the back of my throat numb and for some reason it was messing with my gag reflex. I ended up heaving in the toilet a couple of times, nothing full blown, I was just gagging enough to up chuck alittle.




O glamorous cocaine, dirge of the social elite, siren of rockstars.  O glamorous cocaine.


----------



## Kurv.

the first time i did it i had met a coke dealer in a bar and he took me to is place... we snorted and snorted and snorted but i did not feel a thing ! really ! i think the first time you try it you dont always feel the "intense euphoria" that will get you addicted to it.

Its only after dating this guy a couple of times and binging on coke on those occasions that i started to really feel the effect and get addicted. Then got introduced to I.V , you dont want to go there... 

I am glad you did not really enjoy it , you should stop right there and stick to using E.


----------



## d g

Cocaine's a deceptive drug, you'll swear it's all for fun until it's Saturday and you're broke for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Mean Girl

cocaine's a hell of a drug.


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Coke is kinda a meh-drug in my opinion. You want a long-lasting euphoric rush, my friend, snort crystal meth.


----------



## Discodust

Keep in mind that while mixing alcohol and snow will surely give you a wicked buzz, it also greatly increases the chances of health problems (especially with your liver and heart).


----------



## opiate3

i dont want to be MR. bad influence but you should try IV-ing coke. nothing can compare to that rush


----------



## Beenhead

yeah then get a test tube some baking soda, and what the hell, steal your neighbors car antenna an Base that shit!

Seriously though dont listen to the guy above me


----------



## Ximot

NikkiNumberNine said:
			
		

> Coke is kinda a meh-drug in my opinion. You want a long-lasting euphoric rush, my friend, snort crystal meth.



Meth only provides this genial euphoria when first used. Any long-term user can tell you it's not really that much fun when you have been using for some time...

My first coke experience I was just a bit "wordier". . . an unusual self-confidence, and I kinda heard myself say things, rather than having to labour to formulate what I wanted to say. Some short-cut... my mouth seemed to work faster than my mind. When the line wore off, and there was no more coke, I felt pissed off for the rest of the night. This lasted for days.

never got hooked on the stuff, really, but there were times when a gramme of HQ stuff was consumed in a night and the ensuing comedown just plain empty misery, with sleep miles away.  Also brings out the worst in me and has the capacity to enhance my mindless hedonism to the point of totally reckless selfishness and total disregard for what is beneficial. Drug to avoid.

Taking coke is like a dog trying to catch its own tail... fun at first but you never get there. very frustrating. Somehow after a coke binge I always used to feel short-changed by the world...


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Ximot said:
			
		

> Meth only provides this genial euphoria when first used. Any long-term user can tell you it's not really that much fun when you have been using for some time...



Well, I've been using it for over ten years. But I don't use it _all the time_, and I think that's really the trick. Miss Crystal, you can only visit with her every so often, or else things do get ugly.


----------



## ntype

Yeh i do coke now n then cause its everywhere at the moment. Like you I definately prefer E, better effects, and coke gives me a miserable comedown (irritable and antisocial after only a few lines). The backdrop is also nasty but it half as bad as snorting fat lines of Ketamine!

also its loads more expensive than E....why do people buy this stuff so mucH?


----------



## instance

ntype said:
			
		

> also its loads more expensive than E....why do people buy this stuff so mucH?



I wish it was more expensive then E. I get them for the same price, I think I need to get a new source for E.


----------



## nativenick

i honestly love how the taste of coke drips doesnt phase me. most people enjoy the taste actually, me included. i think its the fact that you associate the taste with the high. which makes it enjoyable. and its always that familiar taste that you fall in love with


----------

